
Show HN: The SaaS CTO Security Checklist - jbaviat
http://cto-security-checklist.sqreen.io/
======
paulcothenet
Really useful!

For some reason, I've found the content on this area really lacking for early
stage startups (FUD from security experts, fear of revealing gaps).

